
CudaText – Cross-platform text editor - giancarlostoro
http://uvviewsoft.com/cudatext/
======
giancarlostoro
I've always kept an eye on this editor because it's free, open source and
quite fast ( like ST3 fast ). It has more features every time I come back to
look at it.

From their homepage:

CudaText is a cross-platform text editor, written in Lazarus. Open source
project. It starts quite fast (0.5 sec with 30 plugins on CPU Intel Core i3
3Hz). It is extensible by Python add-ons (plugins, linters, code tree parsers,
external tools). Syntax parser is feature-rich, based on EControl engine
(though not as fast as in some competitors).

